# Iocage Webmin Module



## JoseMR (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi all, just to inform that I've created a very simple Webmin module for iocage, the module allow the admin to perform most common task like edit global or per-jail config files such as fstabs, and*.json files, as well as for quickly creating standard jails.

The Iocage Manager Webmin Module source can be found HERE.
The module build releases can be found HERE.

Edit: Project renamed.

Regards


----------



## tommiie (Apr 1, 2019)

Hey man. Looks cool. This might come in handy now that I want to go play with Jails and iocage, following along the examples of Lucas' new book on the topic.


----------



## JoseMR (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi tommiie thanks for the comment, much appreciated.

Between the module carries "Viewer" since I just started the project to just quick overview my jails resource usage within Webmin, however since iocage commands are  a breeze, I decided to add basic functionality.

Regards


----------



## JoseMR (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi, just to inform that the module has been renamed to "Iocage Manager" since "Iocage Viewer" may be somewhat misleading, this is due the basic administrative tasks that has been introduced on later versions.

Requires removal of the old module and reinstall newer.

New GitHub link for the source code HERE

Sorry for inconvenience.


----------

